

The Development of Sequel - jeremyevans
http://jeremyevans-pres.heroku.com/heroku201205/index.html

======
latch
Sequel is wonderful and for me represents a much more natural way to program
than both heavy and lightweight ORMs (hibernate and AR).

There's a lot of syntax magic going on to give the appearance of a clean SQL
DSL, but it leaks through more often than not. Still, better than anything
else I've seen.

What's up with the presentation and meaningless photos taking up all the
space? Black text on a white background and nothing else would be a lot
better.

------
redbad
As a sort of meta-commentary, why is this presentation _two hundred and twenty
four_ (224!) slides long? Am I alone in thinking this is totally, absurdly
unreasonable?

~~~
fdr
It was very tightly delivered. It is pretty amazing that it either is the case
or appears that Jeremy knows exactly what slide is going to follow the current
one, sentence to sentence. For a one-hour-ish talk, that means many slides
last less than thirty seconds.

This is meant to be delivered rather than read, but in retrospect the delivery
was, in and of itself, rather incredible.

------
chanks
I switched from ActiveRecord to Sequel about a year ago because I needed good
support for composite primary keys, and I've never looked back. It's a
phenomenal library, highly recommended.

------
akkartik
This has been developed for five years? How have I not heard of it until now?

~~~
gry
I haven't either.

As I'm going through the deck, I'm studying each slide and note. It's loaded.

ACID, simplicity, culture, documentation, TDD, prioritization. And more I
overlooked I'm sure. Each has nuggets of wisdom.

This is Good.

------
shaggyfrog
Unfortunately, I can't read this as the site is utterly and completely broken
on my iPhone. I'm usually able to ignore rendering issues but this really
takes the cake.

Can someone provide a summary?

~~~
pud
It's also broken on my MacBook running Chrome. I can only see the first/title
page.

~~~
tgandrews
Use the cursor keys (right is forward and left is back) to browse through the
slides and I had to go into fullscreen mode to see the comments at the bottom
of the page.

~~~
readme
Didn't work in chrome, was banging head against wall for almost 15 minutes.

------
ralph
If you find the many slides with little text on each frustrating then `lynx
-dump $url' gets you just the text to quickly skim.

------
munkydung
I switched from AR to Sequel about 3 years ago and haven't looked back. It's a
far superior ORM and much easier to extend than AR. Jeremy is an excellent
steward of the project.

